# Suche: Unterstützung bei Softwareumsetzung S7-1500 --> ROCKWELL CompactLogix 5380



## Andreas1961 (17 Mai 2021)

Ich suche ich einen Programmierer, der sowohl mit der Programmierung von S7-1500-Steuerungen, als auch mit der Programmierung von ROCKWELL (Allen Bradley) CompactLogix-Steuerungen vertraut ist.
Für die Umsetzung des SPS-Programms einer Dosieranlage von SIEMENS auf ROCKWELL benötige ich für zwei bis drei Tage Unterstützung bei mir in der Firma.
Der Programmierer sollte vorzugsweise aus dem Raum Heppenheim/Bergstraße kommen.
Die Ausführung sollte zeitnah erfolgen.

Angebote bitte per PN an mich.


PS: "Programmierer" steht stellvertretend für Programmierer m/w/d.


----------



## Oberchefe (17 Mai 2021)

Was denkst du soll in den zwei bis drei Tagen passieren? Wie weit sind deine Rockwell Kenntnisse? Irgendwelche Schulungen besucht? Wie umfangreich ist das Programm? Speziellere Sachen, Motion...? Geht es ums Programm oder nur um die Inbetriebnahme (IP-Adressen vergeben...)? In welcher Sprache ist die S7 programmiert, AWL, FUP, SCL?


----------



## Captain Future (18 Mai 2021)

Oberchefe schrieb:


> Was denkst du soll in den zwei bis drei Tagen passieren? Wie weit sind deine Rockwell Kenntnisse? Irgendwelche Schulungen besucht? Wie umfangreich ist das Programm? Speziellere Sachen, Motion...? Geht es ums Programm oder nur um die Inbetriebnahme (IP-Adressen vergeben...)? In welcher Sprache ist die S7 programmiert, AWL, FUP, SCL?



Die Anforderung ist doch klar beschrieben. Er sucht jemanden der Ahnung hat von beiden Systemen.


----------



## Andreas1961 (18 Mai 2021)

@Oberchefe
Ich selbst bin in der SIEMENS-Welt zu Hause, habe aber auch schon diverse ROCKWELL-Geschichten realisiert (MicroLogix, CompactLogix, SLC500, PLC5).
Die ROCKWELL-Steuerungen waren aber 'straight' programmiert und bestanden im Wesentlichen aus binärer Logik.
Das vorliegende Projekt ist mit TIA projektiert und besteht zu weiten Teilen aus SCL-Code.
Weiterhin werden FBs mit Multi-Instanz-DBs eingesetzt.
In dem ROCKWELL-Projekt habe ich bereits die Hardwarekonfiguration angelegt, die POINT I/O-Stationen eingebunden, den PROFIBUS eingerichtet (Gateway PLX51-PBM von Prosoft) und die digitalen Ein- und Ausgänge als Variablen angelegt.
Ich denke, dass der von mir gesuchte Programmierer in der Lage sein sollte, mit mir gemeinsam innerhalb von zwei bis drei Tagen erste Teile des S7-Programms umzusetzen und die Struktur vorzugeben. 
Wenn ich erst mal weiß wie es geht, kann ich den Rest auch alleine bewerkstelligen.
Sollte ich dann noch Rückfragen haben, erwarte ich keine kostenlose 'Hotline'.


----------



## Oberchefe (18 Mai 2021)

Also geht es dir erst mal um das "Generelle".

FBs mit Multi-Instanz-DBs kannst du mit AOI (AddOnInstructions) umsetzen, die haben nur zwei Nachteile:
-  sie kosten Zeit, vor allem jeder In/Out/InOut Parameter. Solange du die  aktuellste CompactLogix nimmst relativiert sich das wieder, die ist  meiner Erfahrung nach Faktor 6 mal schneller als die  Vorgängergeneration.
- AOI können Online nicht geändert werden, bei  einer eins zu eins Übersetzung von TIA nach Rockwell sollte das aber  relativ egal weil nicht all zu oft erforderlich sein.

Generell  ist die Umsetzung von SCL relativ gut zu machen, die Raute von TIA muss  beispielsweise meist raus (bei Zeiten natürlich nicht), das .Q vom Timer  muss zu .DN geändert werden und dergleichen. Wenn natürlich  herumgepointert wird oder andere "Schweinereien" gemacht wurden, ist  Handarbeit angesagt.

Datentypen ist ein anderes Thema, Rockwell  verarbeitet am schnellsten die 32-Bit Typen (also REAL und DINT), es  empfiehlt sich daher aus BYTE und INT in der Regel ein DINT zu machen.  Es gibt natürlich Ausnahmen: wenn mit Fremdgeräten kommuniziert werden  soll oder wenn das Vorzeichen-Bit reinspielt. Das muss man sich aber  dann von Fall zu Fall anschauen. Eingänge und Ausgänge sollten nicht  direkt verwendet werden sondern es sollte mit einem Abbild gearbeitet  werden wegen dem Asynchronen Update.

Structs werden möglichst mit UDT (UsedDefinedTags) ersetzt.

Profibus versuche ich zu vermeiden, wenn es dann doch sein muss, nehmen wir den Scanner von Molex:
https://www.molex.com/molex/product..._pac__plc_controllers?parentKey=brad_products
Die meisten Profibus-Geräte gibt es auch mit Ethernet/IP. Der Umweg von Profibus über den Scanner macht es nicht schneller.

Habe  schon diverse TIA-Projekte nach ControlLogix übersetzt, bin aber nicht  aus dem Raum Heppenheim/Bergstraße. Da könnte man bestenfalls was per  Webex/Skype/Teamviewer oder dergleichen machen. Aber vielleicht findet  sich ja noch jemand aus deiner Ecke.


----------



## Andreas1961 (19 Mai 2021)

@Oberchefe
Vielen Dank für die Erläuterungen, die recht informativ sind.
Du hast es genau richtig erkannt, dass es mir erst mal um das "Generelle" geht.
Leider reichen meine ROCKWELL-Kenntnisse nicht so weit, dass ich mich in der Lage sehen würde, die Umsetzung selbständig durchzuführen, ohne dabei möglicherweise schon von Anfang an grundlegene konzeptionelle Fehler zu machen, die sich zu einem späteren Zeitpunkt rächen könnten.
Viele Fragen tauchen erst beim "Machen" auf, so dass sich eine Remote-Unterstützung m. E. recht zäh gestalten würde.
Bei der Abarbeitungsgeschwindigkeit des Programms sehe ich keine Probleme.
PROFIBUS ist ein MUSS, da die verwendete Waage (mit PROFIBUS-Interface) eine Eigenentwicklung meines Kunden ist (in welcher viel Know How steckt) und hierzu keine Alternative existiert.

Mal sehen, vielleicht meldet sich ja noch jemand...


----------



## MFreiberger (19 Mai 2021)

Moin Andreas1961,



Andreas1961 schrieb:


> PROFIBUS ist ein MUSS, da die verwendete Waage (mit PROFIBUS-Interface) eine Eigenentwicklung meines Kunden ist (in welcher viel Know How steckt) und hierzu keine Alternative existiert.



wobei es dafür ja Gateway gäbe...

VG

MFreiberger


----------



## JesperMP (19 Mai 2021)

Oberchefe schrieb:


> FBs mit Multi-Instanz-DBs kannst du mit AOI (AddOnInstructions) umsetzen, die haben nur zwei Nachteile:
> [..]
> - AOI können Online nicht geändert werden,


Genau dafür wird AOI wenig eingesetzt. Es ist nicht wie bei S7 wo das FB+IDB Konzept absolut zentral ist.



Oberchefe schrieb:


> Da könnte man bestenfalls was per Webex/Skype/Teamviewer oder dergleichen machen.


Wenn es keiner gibt in die unmittelbare Nähe von Heppenheim gibts, dann ist es eine gute Lösung.


Andreas1961 schrieb:


> Viele Fragen tauchen erst beim "Machen" auf, so dass sich eine Remote-Unterstützung m. E. recht zäh gestalten würde.


Nä, nicht 'zäh'. Genau in diesen Fall wäre eine Remote-Unterstützung eine gute Alternative. Sonnst, jeden mal dass eine neue Frage auftaucht wurde du die Konsulent an dir hinreisen lassen ? Das wäre zäh und teuer.

Starte mit ein vollen Tag (Vor-Ort oder per Remote), nur um dir in Gang zu setzen.
Danach einige Stunden jede Woche wo du per Remote präsentiert was du konvertiert hat und der Konsulent macht eine kurze Review.
Und dazu nach Bedarf per Remote wenn du eine konkrete Frage hast.
Das konnte funktionieren.

Selber kenne ich mir mit PLC5 und SLC500 gut aus. Mit Logix aber nur sehr oberflächlich.


----------



## Andreas1961 (19 Mai 2021)

@MFreiberger
Ich hatte bereits in #4 geschrieben, dass ich "Gateway PLX51-PBM von Prosoft" einsetze.

@JesperMP
Wenn sich hier niemand findet, der sich zwei Tage zu mir ins üro setzt, werde ich wohl die Variante mit Remote-Unterstützung in Anspruch nehmen müssen.


----------



## MFreiberger (19 Mai 2021)

Moin Andreas1961,



Andreas1961 schrieb:


> @MFreiberger
> Ich hatte bereits in #4 geschrieben, dass ich "Gateway PLX51-PBM von Prosoft" einsetze.



aber dann dürfte die Profibus-Waage doch kein Problem darstellen?!

VG

MFreiberger


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Andreas1961 (20 Mai 2021)

Hallo MFreiberger,
wer hat denn gesagt, dass die PROFIBUS-Waage ein Problem darstellt?
In Beitrag #5 wurde von Oberchefe lediglich angemerkt, dass ER versuchen würde PROFIBUS zu vermeiden (dem kann ich im Übrigen nur zustimmen).

VG
Andreas1961


----------

